# Leak at main water line feeding 4 units



## Mr.Jones (Apr 12, 2009)

I have town-home which is attached to 3 other units. The main water line for all the units comes through my basement. Is the water company responsible for the repair? I am? Or myself and the other residences?

Anyone know if this can be a diy job?

Possible repair charge by a plumber?

Here is a pic.


----------



## Redwood (Apr 13, 2009)

It varies but usually the water co. responsibility ends at the curb stop or, the meter. Whichever leave the homeowner at a greater disadvantage.


----------



## handyguys (Apr 15, 2009)

Yea, where is/are the meter(s)? If they are downstream of the leak then its likely the water companies issue. if you all share a meter and its before the leak then you would likely pay and then ask those that share the pipe to chip in, if they don't pay then just write it off as u being a nice guy. If the water can be shut off ahead of the leak easily then the repair would only cost 1 hour of a plumbers time, under $10 in parts plus whatever show up at your door charge they may have. All told I wouldn't expect the repair to be over $200, and likely significantly less, unless something went wrong or there are more bad things beyond just the leak.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome Mr. Jones:
The water line comes in from underground into the warm, possibly damp air of the basement which will cause condensation. Before I would call anyone, I would clean the pipe up, dry it off and watch for a leak. If you check it in the morning when everyone is getting ready for work you will probably find the whole pipe wet and running down, giving the appearance of a leak.
The little bit of corrosion on the union could be caused by the plumber's flux when he made the solder connections. If it is a leak, it will spray or, at least, dribble fast from one location.
Glenn


----------

